# Jigging Reel...what should I consider?



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Fellow Yak fishos......

Having sated the Leatherjacket schools by nourishing them with soft plastics at Clovelly I want to try some jigging. I am a jigging novice and want to get into some having watched Tugboat in particular deal to the Kingies with his jig. I have a rod to 12kg's that I believe is suitable i.e. 6'6" and reasonbly stiff (has some give in the tip obviously) and want to acquire a reel to match (gee that last 4 weeks have been expensive :shock: ). All the advice I have to date is that an innapropriate reel will be tortured by jigging and will rapidly meet it's demise.

Although I can be something of a cheapskate I also believe in buying once and buying right i.e. going for quality and enjoying that quality for years and years because the product continues to serve you. My question then is what reels should I consider? Something that doesn't cost the earth but is still very well made and suited for the job? Also what would be an appropriate rod i.e. it's characterisitcs?

Thanks in advance.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, for the jigging stuff we're likely to do (water shallower than 50metres, jigs around 80-200 grams, targeting inshore kingfish etc) a reel in the 4000-6000 size with 30-50lb braid is fine.

serious offshore jigging (200m depths and 250-400gm jigs with 100lb braid targeting 2 metre long dogtooth tuna etc) will bust your gear quick smart (it will also bust your back, legs and hip pocket).

yesterday i was using a 5'6" 10-20kg boat rod with a 4500 size baitrunner spoled with 30lb braid to jig my 120gm jigs. mind you i caught nuthin so don't listen to me...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My cheapo solution for a jig reel is to use my $149 baitrunner 6500. Bit big and industrial, but effective and cost effective. I bought a cheap spool of 27kg metered braid (on sale, 300m for $30) which I find pretty good - the colour coded stuff really does help, even in our relatively shallow water. While this setup is short on finesse, it's long on durability (so far). The BTR6500 is a pita for cast retrieve situations (lure chucking) but works well for yoyoing a jig. I run 2m 60lb Jinkai leader. If I do manage to break the BTR, Shimano service is amazing.

I use a 6ft Silstar powertip (8-10kg) for that setup, which is also short on finesse, but close to unbreakable. Seems OK to me so far, but I'd better never try a good one.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

JT

I take it your only going to be using it from the kayak!?

Requirements in a jigging reel are slightly slower gear ratio for more torque.
No backplay in the anti reverse
Strong gears to handle the pounding of a 250g jig direct to the reel via braid (no cushioning)

Saltiga's etc are great, but if your budget is around $200 you could look at a Spheros, as these are recognised as the best budget jigging reel around. I have the 14000 size for offshore (boat and 90 meters) jigging trips but find the additional weight tiring.
You could even look at the 8000 size if its only for inshore kayak stuff and 30 or 40lb.

The japanese guys are using 8000 size reels a fair bit now, like the Twinpower 8000, Saltiga 4500 or Gatesy's Catalina are all in this size. Unless you are chasing monster AJ's or big hoodlums at Jervis Bay, you'll only ever need this size. (Rare exception if your going to SWRock's or Port Stephens and meet marlin or pelagics)
These punch out mega drag and are great and light to use. You wont need a big line capacity where you take it. If it ends in tears it'll happen in the first 40 meters, kings wont spool you!!!!

Good luck with jigging, it's very cool, succesful, and a great way to spend money too.

Dave


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> JT
> 
> I take it your only going to be using it from the kayak!?
> 
> ...


Only from the Kayak Dave. Is the Sheros quite heavy then? I can't see me chasing monsters in the near term. More like Kingies when the damn jackets are on (b#@stards).

Great Post Dave.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

Ive just ordered the twin power 8000 from Japan for a similar set of conditions - its got a big handle!!! and 15kg of drag - its no saltiga in terms of it being sealed from the elements but seems pretty robust and up to the job. Theres also an oil port for easy lubing!!! I got it on special and with the dollar strength!!

I'll tell you how I go with it

Woppie


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The 14000 Spheros is heavy, as is the Baitrunner 6500 which Davey G uses. I have started using my 6500 Baitrunner again and really praise it. Bloody big though.

The 8000 sizes I mentioned are mid weights, or mid heavy weights. These all seem to be around 580grams. But compared to the Spheros and Baitrunner at 790ish grams (from memory) you really notice the difference.

See what others have to say, check out the 8000 Spheros while your considering others. I know Dan and Couta etc use the 14000 Spheros so obviously they stand up ok to saltwater and big fish. 
Shimano do a Biomaster spin reel for the overseas market only, which the jigging boys use also. You could check out the Daiwa Freams Kix or the Capricorn J also both 4500 size but lighter allround and not quite up to the abuse of the ones previously mentioned. I cant vouch for these though and havent researched these much.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Wopfish,

I take it you got the 8000PG? That would be great for around here. 
I've got the 8000HG for throwing poppers round the reef. Only tested it a few times but very nice.

Look forward to seeing you christen it with some fish.

Dave


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Another reel that is great for jigging and is under $200 is the penn spinfisher 750 or 850ssm. Very robust and ya can do up the drag on them.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

A shimano Stella 8000?

I managed to win one of these babies in a comp!

See here for details...
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5905

I had dream of using this jigging for dogtooth or throwing poppers at humongous GT's. 
Still do have the dreams but realistically would happen so infrequently it's not worth seeing a piece of art that is the Stella sitting on the shelf when it belongs on the water pulling in monster fish. (And I have a Trinidad/Nitro combo that does a similar job)

These babies are the cream of the Shimano range.

http://www.shimanofish.com.au/catal...<>ast_id=1408474395181791&bmUID=1194246974930

The best price in Aust is from MO tackle (that I know of) for $825
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=79

Your's or anyone else's for $725 including registered post in Aust and free drool from when I took it out of the box.
Never been used. Brand New. Aust Warranty.

I'll pop this info in the for sale section as well.

Ash


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I use an original Penn Spinfisher 7500 with 10 kg mono and it works great for me. Look on Ebay for some great deals, but be aware that the newer Penn reels are made in China. Try to get a USA made one if possible. Less tears in the long run.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I recently spent a long time researching Penn spinning reels before I ended up with a 650ss and a 560L liveliner now both running 250m of 20lb Fins braid over 100m of 25lb mono. on Shimano 6'6" Backbone elite spin-jig sticks.

What I found was the most sought after model internationally is the ss, made before the ssm (metal) and the ssg (graphite) which have many faults, before they toughened them up again with the slammer series, oversized shafts and all.

These failures also occurred with the liveliner before the current slammer liveliner series, the previous live liner will break on you and unfortunately for penn leave you high and dry with no parts support, same with the ssm and the ssg.

A majority of people will say penn make great overhead reels and heavy game gear but don't touch the spinning gear! Though after doing the background checks on all the reels I was interested in before settling on the ones I have, and picking them up for nearly half price  I am extreeemly happy with them. The liveliner casts just as well if not better than the ss which is the main reason I went for it over the Shimano BR, and is solid and fast enough for jigging with a sensational drag.

There is an new 760L which I would like to see though for now the 560 is plenty for me.
http://www.pennreels.com/01_product...r_slammerliveliner/slammer_liveliner/760l.htm

Oh and you just missed this bargain!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260176377349&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123

If I go to the deep I will take my 7' Live fibre Texalium 15-24kg with Penn 545GS overhead (6:1) with 50lb metered Tuna terror! 

Just my opinion, hope you find what you are after.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

kraley said:


> Can I ask a silly question here? Why would the preferred reel for this activity be a spinning configuration? I would think that a decent overhead would get the line down in a more orderly fashion?
> 
> help :?


I think that an overhead would get the line down in a more orderly fashion.

However the main reason a lot of folk have been using big spinning reels is when you have a large cranky fish attached and drags pushed up to sunset there is less tendency for the rod to twist on a spinning configuration.

Went out on a charter on Sunday and a few people were jigging in 80 meters of water. Interesting that there was an equal mix of overhead and spinning reels (and both caught solid fish).

overheads were usually of the narrow variety to stop the torque effect.

Ash


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Can I ask a silly question here? Why would the preferred reel for this activity be a spinning configuration? I would think that a decent overhead would get the line down in a more orderly fashion?
> 
> help :?


Agree (we're doing this too much Ken, people will start talking)

For jigging an overhead is much nicer to use and has no line twist issues. As for being able to cast with the spinning reels (hi Mike), yes you can but I can also cast with my TLD15 using these heavy jigs and really the need to cast a jig in 20+ m is debatable. The saltist overhead looks a good place to start


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

You shouldnt have to worry too much about fishing the drag on lock up off a kayak, my guess is 15kg of drag will see you and your stuff in the water, so this should open up a few more reels to you an overhead option could be an avet or perhaps an accurate. The bottom line imho is that you dont need a specialist jigging reel because if you do hook up to a large angry fish you simply wont be able to use the massive drag pressure they offer, and something like an upgraded spheros 6000 will do the job admirably as will the spinfishers.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I suppose its a bit like having number 11 on your guitar amp on the volume!!! This is a spinal tap moment!!!

Woppie


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't comment on spinning reels as I've never used one (I could never figure out how to wind with my left hand). I HAVE used conventional (overhead) reels for jigging. I've spent untold hours doing the yo-yo grind, the surface grind and the butterfly oscillations (that gives me a headache). While a wide conventional reel tends to wobble a bit when under heavy load, it is still controllable. It's only when you use the big game 80W & 100W Tiagra & International-type reels that you might have a problem with the side forces. That's why they have the harness lugs. You can clip into them and keep them level. I've used TLD 25, 30 and even some larger two-speed reels without torque problems. After a while you'll build up the strength in your left forearm and you won't notice the wobble that much. BTW: This can help the beer drinkers who have an over-developed right arm from hoisting too many stubbies.  That way you won't look like one of those crabs that have one little claw and one that's huge.

There were some comments about sink rate for jigs on conventional vs. spinning reels. I would agree that if you're just dropping straight down that a spinning reel would clear line faster. That's not really an issue with a lot of the jigging that I do. Even when doing the yo-yo grind (vertical jigging) I usually cast the jig out as far as I can and then let it sink to about a 45 degree angle before starting a retrieve. I can do a couple of partial retrieves and drops until the line is nearly vertical. This method covers a lot of water; both horizontally and vertically. The surface grind is not technically jigging, but the lure used is the same size and shape as the yo-yo iron; it's just made of a lighter metal (aluminum). Both the surface and yo-yo grinds are often done with a jig stick. The most common jig stick is a 20-40lb, 8ft graphite rod with a soft tip. A good jig stick and proper technique will allow you to cast an iron almost 75 yards (when standing). I can easily get 50m when seated on a kayak. Successive casts in a fan pattern can cover a lot of water in a short time.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Great responses. Thanks to you all for the guidence 

JT


----------

